

The Most Important Software Innovations - b-man
http://www.dwheeler.com/innovation/innovation.html

======
cjg
I particularly liked the analysis on the impact of patents. Essentially, no
important software innovations have been patented.

------
JunkDNA
Excellent list for those of us who have grown up taking this stuff for
granted. One minor nitpick: it's very difficult fore to agree that
"refactoring" belongs in the same list as relational algebra and Boolean
logic.

